# Boss V vs. Western MVP?



## boelterhomes

Does anyone have an opinion on this? I was sold on the Boss V, but I didn't know the Western had the trip edge, and I like that feature. It also appears that Western locks the blade straight without the option for smartlock cylinders for backdragging with the Boss. The Western also comes standard with the deflector. I like the Boss lighting system better, and I was going to go with poly, but Western doesn't offer that. I'm told that Boss outsells Western about 5 to 1 here, but I believe alot of that may have to do with the salespeople. Western is the biggest plow manufacturer. Oh, I'm also told it will be easier to switch the Boss to a new vehicle when I need to. The price is almost identical, but the boss is around $200 higher with the Smartlock option. So, I'm totally confused. Thanks for your help.


----------



## intlco

If I was going the v-plow, I'd go the Boss Poly V, because the poly will hold up much better. We got poly blades that last over 10 years.
I had the Fisher v, same as western just about, and the trip didn't work good always, and the paint pealed off the blade and rusted under the paint badly.
Also service sucked.

Boss here also out sells Western.
Did you talk to Monroe Truck Equip up there? I know they offered me a good price on a Boss V.


----------



## qualitylawncare

I went Western... No regrets :salute:


----------



## boelterhomes

I did get a quote from Monroe Truck for Boss poly. $4100 plow, $204 smartlock, $525 install = $4818.


----------



## boelterhomes

What do you like better about the Western?


----------



## Frozen001

Never had a boss V plow, but I have used the fisher V plow, which is very similar to the Westerns. The major difference that I like about the Wester/Fisher is the trip edge. Most people on here will say the boss full mold board trip is not the best idea for a V-plow. I guess they can be quite bone rattling... I also remember people complaining about a center shoe or something like that would break easily... But like I said I have no personal experience with a Boss V.


----------



## Foz

Well, I've been down this road, the Boss Vee plows do not have a trip edge & therefore do not trip when in the scoop or vee position. We had major trouble because of this with 2 10 Ft Boss vee, switched to Western 9 1/2 Ft MVP & won't ever go back. Although I will say a lot depends on your local service, around here Boss is terrible & Western is awesome!


----------



## TLS

Also depends on what your plowing.

If your plowing entirely smooth driveways, parking lots, etc., the BOSS V will do just fine.

However, if you plan on plowing high speed in unfamiliar, rough, lots/roads, with raised manhole covers and the like, you really need to know EXACTLY where these are with a BOSS V. Obstructions that don't move are not BOSS V friendly.

I just had the choice to put any plow (except Blizzard) on my new truck. I chose another BOSS V.

I will soon be going with a U-edge on it however.

IMO, the build, speed, and controller are all superior on the BOSS.

ON EDIT: The Smart lock are overrated. I plowed for 10 years on a BOSS without them.


----------



## ToolMaker

I went with The Boss 8 ft 2 power V and could not be happier . I have the smart lock cylinders , they work great . I like the fact you can control both wings independently , cylinder lift (no bounce) , its fast , I have not had a problem with the trip , yet . Well there are my two cent's and my first post . I think either would work fine . Steve


----------



## ultimate plow

Western outsells boss here. Seems like that state of illinois's favorite plow is the western. I have been using western plows for 10+ years and I wont buy another plow. I would go with the western. In my opinion i also think the ultra mount is easier to hook up.


----------



## boelterhomes

Wow, thanks for all the great information! I am particularly concerned out the trip edge. I plow new home jobsites without finished gravel on it. Sounds like the Western may be better for me.


----------



## Tarkus

Foz said:


> Well, I've been down this road, the Boss Vee plows do not have a trip edge & therefore do not trip when in the scoop or vee position. We had major trouble because of this with 2 10 Ft Boss vee, switched to Western 9 1/2 Ft MVP & won't ever go back. Although I will say a lot depends on your local service, around here Boss is terrible & Western is awesome!


Without doubt trip edge is the way to go on a Vee plow for reliable tripping in any Vee position. The a striaght blade it is a toss up at times. The Boss Vee plow is a sturdy plow for sure but not freindly about tripping on surfaces with obstacles when Vee'ed. I have used trip edge straight blades and they are really sweet about trips in general on less than smooth pavement.


----------



## snooker

I have a Boss V but no experience with the Western MVP. The Boss has two weaknesses IMO; the snow-catcher (center hoof) wearing out too fast and the lack of a trip-edge. 

I know people are trying a urethane snow catcher. And you can adjust the trip spring tension if you expect obstacles. Though you should know your accounts well. Never the less, I think all multi-position plows should have a trip-edge. 

I haven't seen how the Western MVP connects/disconnects, but I can't imagine any plow being easier or faster than the Boss Smart-Hitch 2. Until I see it, I won’t believe it. Seriously, it takes absolutely NO strenuous effort and less than 30 seconds (that’s if you take your own sweet time). 

Boss’ controller is better and from reading other threads here, the hydraulics are about twice as fast and strong as the Western. The lights on Boss plows are the best in the industry. 

But not knowing the Western MVP, I don’t know that the Boss is better overall.


----------



## Tarkus

Boss is not a bad plow but neither is a Western and since same parent company owns Western and Fisher it was easy to get a trip edge on the Western Vee. Western mounts are not bad either nor is a Fisher as some claim if you take the time to learn them a bit they hook and unhook quickly. If Boss has faster acting hydraulics it is a mixed blessing because more speed take more power and current too for electrical system so you need to try to strike a balance with them. Boss was the first with their Vee plow design which without doubt put them on the map but they have chaged its design little since that time.


----------



## Emerald Hydro

I have ran both plows . Heres what I have found. The Boss has faster hydros all the way around. The Western V sides are powered both in and out so you don't need a locking cylinder. The Boss V sides are pushed out hydraulically and pulled in with a spring making it faster and is easier on the electrical system. The Boss has a better mounting system and brighter lights. The Western has a better tripping desing and a better center shoe. Around here Boss V plows are the majority. Both plows are well made and do a good job. I ended up buying a Boss poly V and have been happy with it. I have three full seasons using it and it still looks new.


----------



## boelterhomes

This is great guys! I really appreciate all of the insight.


----------



## Mark Witcher

I have owned a Boss 9.2 since 1999 and is used on commercial lots. I have busted 3 cutting edges on it because they dont trip very well . Dont like the center hinge on a V plow. I had a Boss 8 ft straight super duty on my other truck. Replaced it with a Blizzard 810. After using all 3 types of blades my next plow will be another Blizzard.


----------



## caz1

about 90% of the plows over here are boss plows but then again there made only an hour away in the up of michigan but then again blizzard is made an hour and a half away and i don't see much of those :salute:


----------



## Tarkus

I have only seen just a few Blizzards here too since they came out. Time will tell if they will stand the test of time that the others have.


----------



## caz1

Tarkus said:


> I have only seen just a few Blizzards here too since they came out. Time will tell if they will stand the test of time that the others have.


 Tarkus were are you at in the mid west are you close to the up


----------



## Tarkus

Do you mean U P, Upper pennisylia? (sorry about spelling) No I am not.


----------



## redhenny16

I have an 8'2" Boss poly V and I would highly recommend it. Western does not offer a poly v, and their hydraulics are very slow. As for the trip edge on the Western, it would be nice but I haven't really had any problems with my Boss not tripping. In fact when I'm pushing in the scoop position the Boss v will actually stack snow very well. The blade wings will pull down and then push the snow pile up as the trip springs release as you raise the plow into the snow pile.


----------



## Triton Snow Systems

*v-plows*

I have only one thing to say about Boss plows. They are probably the most durable plow I've ever used in 15 years. Fast-and Smooth !!!


----------



## Randy Scott

We have a BOSS 8'2" Poly V on one truck. I weighed my options and experience for two months before deciding on another plow for a new truck. I love the V features, the easy on/off of the BOSS system, the poly blade. In the end, I went with another BOSS, but a 9' steel straight blade. I wanted the interchangeability of multiple BOSS plows for both trucks, but couldn't deal with the piss poor design of that f'in center shoe on the V plow. I've talked to my dealer, to BOSS themselves, and they just are dropping the ball with their center shoe problem. My 8'2" is a 4'1" plow because of it. We plow all good and smooth lots, the plow is set-up correct, and it still tears those fricken' shoes of in one event. I've tried the aftermarket poly shoes as well and they lasted as long as the stock rubber ones. It's a joke. 

I think BOSS has a much cleaner plow package all in all. Much less moving parts to loosen and rust over time, obviously less moving parts to give you trouble with as far as breakdown or repair costs. You compare a Western next to a BOSS, and you try to figure out why there are so many fricken' parts on the Western set-up as to the BOSS. Yet they accomplish the same task. 

On a side note, my dealer sells the 9'2" Poly V BOSS for $3900 out the door, $200 less for the 8'2" plow. Smartlock cylinders are an additional $185. Monroe is a tad high in my opinion.

You want details, e-mail me.


----------



## T-MAN

If you can afford a v-blade then get the Blizzard 810!!! They have proven themselves been out for 3 years now. The Boss v center wiper is a joke. If you dont mind small "trailers or stringers" over your entire lot, then go with Boss. The Western will not let you down though. Also a guy I picked up my spreader from bent the frame on his truck ( hit a man hole cover plowing roads) he runs a Boss v- blade. The impact tossed his truck sideways and totaled the plow. He claims he was runnin about 25 mph. I doubt he was runnin 25 mph (probally alot faster) but food for thought.
Todd


----------



## IA snoman

I have tossed this comparison around myself. When I get a new truck I thought about goin with a V. My local dealer sells both BOSS and Western so there is no difference there. He recommended the BOSS to me. He did tell me that the center shoe is a joke and I would probably lose it in the first or second driveway I was in. IMAO, that is a bunch of S*IT! Not goin to spend four grand for a plow that is known to fail. He told me however the center wear bar on the MVP isn't much better. He said that it seems to wear faster than the wing bars. So when it wears out you have to replace all three because the center bar will put the plow higher than old wing bars. He said that one of my competitors spent 280 bucks last winter on wear bars alone. He went on to say Western has come up with some kind of fix, but my dealer isn't impressed. They are a machine shop so they know a little about design and engineering. If I don't hear of some improvement, I will just buy a 8 ft. pro plow w/ultramount.


----------



## boelterhomes

Hey "qualitylawncare". Could you let me know why you went with the Western? Thanks!


----------



## ultimate plow

Good choice on the western!


----------



## boelterhomes

Ok Ultimate Plow, but why would you go with Western?


----------



## FSUPERDUTY

I went through this a year ago my self.between western and boss.I had westerns before and had good luck.to say the trip edge is better I have a tuff time with that.I had a fisher trip edge strait blade on a city truck and it was RUFF when you hit something! My boss is no worse.I used mine last year and twice this year and my hoof is still in good shape.I do plow a fair amount.western straits are king here but the boss V popularity seems to be growing far as I can tell!


----------



## hoot

snooker said:


> I haven't seen how the Western MVP connects/disconnects, but I can't imagine any plow being easier or faster than the Boss Smart-Hitch 2. Until I see it, I won't believe it. Seriously, it takes absolutely NO strenuous effort and less than 30 seconds (that's if you take your own sweet time).


*Two hooks.... no pins to line up..The hooks double as conforming stands so next time you are aligned and drive right in.The pad on the hook is spring loaded and locks by pushing it down with your foot to ground level. *










*Ultramount also floats like this to help maintain full contact.*


----------



## PLOWMAN45

western hands down


----------



## snooker

The rolling action of that Western is nice. Wish mine had it. But the Boss connects better IMO.


----------



## Runner

It has been our experience from speaking to people around here with the new Western plows that the side swivel action doesn't amount to much. In the very few instances that it would ever be utilized, a regular plow will roll the same. There is always about that much play in them, anyway (close). 
As far as the V blades. I find that at is just ludicrous to put the Boss on newer trucks, anyhow. These blades will disintegrate a newer frame. We run 4 of the - all on older Chevy trucks (early eighties) with the larger, harder frames. Even then, there is frame repair and welding to do occasionally. Anytime you are running that much steel in front of a vehicle, and with no give, something is going to fail. Personally, I would LOVE to feel the trip edges in action. There HAS to be some sort of difference, and relief on the truck. The V's are great. Where they really shine, is the final cleanups of areas, where you are have to actually move the snow around and put it somewhere. All around, they are extremely efficient, but I really prefer a straight blad with a full trip, and plow wings. You still have a great deal of cleanup ability, and for all out plowing, it is SO much smoother on the truck and driver. This is not to mention half the weight of a V.


----------



## hoot

What extra parts are we talking about on the Western V that might wear out or break?

You have two wings with trip edges.

Two double acting cylinders but four hyd lines (advantage).


----------



## Mark Witcher

Runner said:


> It has been our experience from speaking to people around here with the new Western plows that the side swivel action doesn't amount to much. In the very few instances that it would ever be utilized, a regular plow will roll the same. There is always about that much play in them, anyway (close).
> As far as the V blades. I find that at is just ludicrous to put the Boss on newer trucks, anyhow. These blades will disintegrate a newer frame. We run 4 of the - all on older Chevy trucks (early eighties) with the larger, harder frames. Even then, there is frame repair and welding to do occasionally. Anytime you are running that much steel in front of a vehicle, and with no give, something is going to fail. Personally, I would LOVE to feel the trip edges in action. There HAS to be some sort of difference, and relief on the truck. The V's are great. Where they really shine, is the final cleanups of areas, where you are have to actually move the snow around and put it somewhere. All around, they are extremely efficient, but I really prefer a straight blad with a full trip, and plow wings. You still have a great deal of cleanup ability, and for all out plowing, it is SO much smoother on the truck and driver. This is not to mention half the weight of a V.


I would have to disagree with you, if you think the frames on the older chevys are stronger than the late model trucks of any brand.It just isnt so. The new trucks coming from Chevy,Ford, and Dodge have much better frame than their older conterparts.


----------



## TLS

The way the BOSS V mounts to the front frame on my '04 is pretty slick, and VERY stoudt.

Front frame horn strength....OLD vs. NEW I have no clue other that visual assumptions. 

REAR frame strength.....OLD vs. NEW......NO comparison. The new '01-'05 GM frames are TOUGH


----------



## Tarkus

Mark Witcher said:


> I would have to disagree with you, if you think the frames on the older chevys are stronger than the late model trucks of any brand.It just isnt so. The new trucks coming from Chevy,Ford, and Dodge have much better frame than their older conterparts.


I do not think so with all of them. Until 88 GM used basically the same frame in 1/2 and 3/4 ton trucks and then they started lightening them in 1/2 ton models. Not sure about other brands. I know a guy that hauls them to dealers and he told me once years ago that when the 88 model year truck came out he bent a few of the 1/2 tons tying them to the trailer the same way he did the 87's before them. It would be interesting to do a side by side destructive test of variuos truck frame to see what is what.


----------



## hoot

Here's the Western Ultra on a new Dodge...

Three bolts through the side of the hydroformed frame and one up from below.


----------

